# turbo flutter/surge



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*turbo flutter/surge (PROBLEM SOLVED)*

my GTI has turbo flutter, surge what ever you wanna call it, i know its not good for the turbo







i was told that the Forge DV would fix the problem but it has not, does anyone know how to fix this problem??









i have a mkv gti so far it has a custom cat back exhaust, GIAC chip, EVOMS cold air intake, PCV block off, and a forge DV (the one that replaces the OEM unit


_Modified by ryangti at 1:13 PM 1-31-2009_


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: turbo flutter/surge (ryangti)*

Check to make sure that the cap on the Forge Dv is tight. I ran into a ton of flutter when the cap was just a tiny bit loose. Thanks to the boys at forge it is all fixed!


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: turbo flutter/surge (ryangti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangti* »_my GTI has turbo flutter, surge what ever you wanna call it, i know its not good for the turbo







i was told that the Forge DV would fix the problem but it has not, does anyone know how to fix this problem??









i have a mkv gti so far it has a custom cat back exhaust, GIAC chip, EVOMS cold air intake, PCV block off, and a forge DV (the one that replaces the OEM unit.

What does turbo surge feel like?


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: turbo flutter/surge (rippie74)*

it doesnt feel like anything idk if turbo flutter is the same as surge but when i give it gas and let off some times it makes a noise like, cha cha cha cha. ive seen vids on youtube where people have the same problems. im just not trying to fry my K03 the car only has 9,000 miles on it


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

mine does it too, only very light throttle


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: (mrbikle)*

so whats the fix for it??? i just took my car out for a little bit and it seems like its starting to do it more, it all started after i put the evoms intake on. what do you have done to yours?


----------



## djwhiplash2001 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (ryangti)*

You may just be hearing the DV - actual turbo flutter sounds violent and nasty. How long has the Forge DV been on your car? Do you have a boost gauge?


----------



## b6turbopassat (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: turbo flutter/surge (ryangti)*

I think its our intakes in the cold weather...... I guess im going to put the OEM Intake back on soon and see if that helps


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: turbo flutter/surge (ryangti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangti* »_it doesnt feel like anything idk if turbo flutter is the same as surge but when i give it gas and let off some times it makes a noise like, cha cha cha cha. ive seen vids on youtube where people have the same problems. im just not trying to fry my K03 the car only has 9,000 miles on it









that cha cha cha cha noise is normal. it is just the intake


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: turbo flutter/surge (b6turbopassat)*

yea its been doing it since i put the intake on, its getting on my nerves cause nobody seems to know how to fix it, i turned off my chip the other day to see if it still did it as much and it did.







idk


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: (djwhiplash2001)*

i just got the DV put on like a week ago, i was told that it would fix the problem but it didnt







big waste of 250 bucks


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: turbo flutter/surge (b6turbopassat)*

yea well i tore my apart getting it off and now the silver part is hanging on my wall. as a freaking ornament.


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: turbo flutter/surge (zoidmk5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zoidmk5* »_
that cha cha cha cha noise is normal. it is just the intake

Perks of having the loudest intake on the market. Its actually louder then my BOV








But yes OP the sound is normal


----------



## gefunden (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: turbo flutter/surge (Noside)*

Is it your DV that is making the repetitive fluttering sound coming through your intake? If so, it may be your MAF that is busted as well. Dealer replaced mine under warranty when I was having the same problems as described. Flutter is not normal. GL. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3812168


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: turbo flutter/surge (gefunden)*

that sounds like a likely reason because the sound IS coming from my intake but i highly doubt the dealer will cover me under any warrantee since my car is modified. how did you pull it off?


----------



## gefunden (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: turbo flutter/surge (ryangti)*

Just brought it in and said my car is making a funny sound. Had a stored fault code on it too I guess. So they looked into it and just replaced them both. Plus the car just felt slow too.


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: turbo flutter/surge (gefunden)*

id take mine to the dealer but i cant stand the one by my house


----------



## Dub Ken (Dec 24, 2004)

The excess boost is being released into your intake via the DV, and there's some sound reverberation. What's the problem here?







Most people love the noise.


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: (Dub Ken)*

aha!! finally someone gives me a logical answer that makes perfect sense! now my mind is at ease. thanks








oh and yes i do like the noise. sounds like an external waste gate. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ave p 973 (Dec 6, 2010)

gefunden said:


> Just brought it in and said my car is making a funny sound. Had a stored fault code on it too I guess. So they looked into it and just replaced them both. Plus the car just felt slow too.


hey what do you mean by replaced them both??? my 98 a4 had bad flutter and my stock dv nor the aftermarket bov i installed will blow off instead i just get crazy flutter wich at first some might hear as slight bov action but no its the cha cha cha sound im stuck


----------



## aknickintyme (Aug 26, 2009)

this thread is pretty old, 
but im barely experiencing this myself. 
i did a google search and it brought me to this thread.

well i am experiencing this flutter/surging on my 1.8t gti. 
never had that fluttering noise on my last 1.8t, 
but on my current one, its fluttering. 
it started to flutter right after i chipped it. 
then i installed a CAI, forge turbo inlet and a samco DV, and its still fluttering. 
im not sure whether the noise is harmless or if its a problem.

i searched and read that someone had success solving the fluttering by replacing the PCV (positive crank ventilation)
now im trying to learn how the PCV works, 
and how i would fix that if its blown or whatever


----------



## ave p 973 (Dec 6, 2010)

im going to check into that again thanks for the info as many people decide to view and not post and most of them have seen and know whats wrong but decide not to share


----------



## GroceryGetta (Mar 26, 2009)

*chip*

this post is irrelevant to the topic and is for *aknickintyme * I recieved the ECU and have not been able to PM you back. Your inbox is full!


----------

